# Citris?



## n8gnf (Oct 1, 2013)

Is it ok to give citrus fruit to chickens? Being in Florida I was wondering? I cut up an apple for them every day as an afternoon treat but don't know about the acid in oranges


----------



## matt_kas (Mar 11, 2013)

I'm not sure about oranges but lemons are too acidic for them


----------



## jmc0319 (Sep 16, 2012)

n8gnf said:


> Is it ok to give citrus fruit to chickens? Being in Florida I was wondering? I cut up an apple for them every day as an afternoon treat but don't know about the acid in oranges


Here is a link I use for reference. 
http://newlifeonahomestead.com/2009/08/what-chickens-can-eat/


----------



## n8gnf (Oct 1, 2013)

Thanks that is a big help. Just what I needed to know. This forum is the best


----------

